# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Bức xúc chuyện đi du lịch bị “chém đẹp” dịp 2/9

## dulichnt

Khách du lịch Việt Nam đã than thở quá nhiều về chuyện bị chặt chém trong mùa du lịch hoặc các dịp lễ được nghỉ dài ngày như dịp 2/9. Nhiều người chua xót kể lại những pha bị “chém đẹp” khi đi chơi dịp lễ Quốc khánh các năm trước, đồng thời cảnh báo những người đi sau biết để tránh bị “chém”.

Sợ vì “máy chém” ở các khu du lịch

Chị Vân (trú tại Q2, TP.HCM) đi du lịch Vũng Tàu dịp 2/9 năm trước vẫn chưa quên được những lần bị “chém đẹp”. Đến hẹn lại lên, trên các diễn đàn trực tuyến, nhiều người đang xôn xao bàn tán chuyện đi du lịch dịp 2/9/2011 và chị Vân đã kể lại câu chuyện của mình để những người rút kinh nghiệm.


_Do cách làm ăn thiếu chuyên nghiệp nên nhiều khu du lịch trong nước mất uy tín với khách hàng_
Cụ thể: Khi đến một quán ăn trên phố Hoàng Hoa Thám (TP Vũng Tàu), cả gia đình chị bị một đám bảo vệ nhao nhao chạy ra lôi kéo mời mọc với thái độ rất thiếu tôn trọng. Cuối cùng chị cũng chọn được một quán ăn ưng ý.

Yên vị xong xuôi, nhà hàng đưa thực đơn chào giá bằng một cách rất … “hiền lành” khiến cả gia đình yên tâm vì giá không tăng nhiều so với dự đoán. Nhưng đến lúc thanh toán thì tất cả đều sốc.

Ví dụ: Canh cá nấu chua trong thực đơn giá 50.000 đồng, khi tính tiền bị đẩy lên 450.000 đồng vì nhà hàng cho biết đã dùng tới 1,2kg cá biển để nấu loại canh này (!?). Thay vì lấy 6 con tôm càng kho Tàu thì nhà hàng ghi trong thực đơn là 1,5kg với giá 750.000 đồng/kg.

Oan ức nhất là đĩa rau xào. Gia đình chị gọi rau xào hải sản với giá 70.000 đồng/đĩa nhưng nhà hàng giải thích vì gia đình đông người nên đã cho thêm mực và hải sản vào, giá cuối cùng biến thành … 200.000 đồng!

Như vậy, tính ra bữa cơm của gia đình chị Vân chỉ gồm canh cá chua, rau xào, tôm càng kho và 3 ly trà đá đã khiến chị phải móc hầu bao hơn 1,5 triệu đồng.

“Ăn vào rồi mà cảm giác có thể nôn ọe ra ngay vì ức chế. Các bạn đi du lịch và vào nhà hàng hãy cẩn thận, viết ra giấy rõ ràng rồi bắt chủ nhà hàng ký vào đó cho chắc chắn”, chị Vân bức xúc thuật lại.

Bức xúc chuyện ăn uống chưa xong, nhiều gia đình còn bị rơi vào cảnh dở khóc dở cười vì chuyện thuê phòng khi đi du lịch vào những đợt cao điểm như thế này.

Gia đình chị Hòa ở Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội đi du lịch Nha Trang dịp 2/9 năm ngoái. Khi đến một khách sạn nhỏ trong thành phố (đã đặt trước), giá phòng đưa ra là 240.000 đồng/ngày đêm. Đến khi thanh toán, cả nhà ngã ngửa vì khoản tiền lên tới vài triệu bạc. Chủ khách sạn giải thích là giá này dành cho 1 người, rồi gia đình bao nhiêu người cứ thế mà nhân lên (!?)

Khu du lịch quá tải, lừa phỉnh khách hàng

Vì thiếu chuyên nghiệp, làm ăn chộp giật, dịch vụ ăn uống, khách sạn có thể nói là gây ra những nỗi bức xúc triền miên cho du khách khi đi du lịch ở Việt Nam. Bên cạnh đó, các dịch vụ vui chơi, taxi lừa phỉnh, đắt khét cũng khiến du khách phát hoảng.

Anh Đoàn (du khách đến từ Hà Nội) đã đưa gia đình mình cùng gia đình một người bạn (là người nước ngoài) đi du lịch tại Hạ Long dịp 2/9 năm 2010. Khi đến nơi, vì có việc riêng nên cả gia đình người bạn đã thuê một taxi đi riêng, còn gia đình anh Đoàn đi chơi quanh bờ biển.

Đến tối trở về khách sạn, vợ chồng người bạn nước ngoài thắc mắc với anh Đoàn rằng tại sao ở Hạ Long không tiêu được những đồng tiền mệnh giá 10.000, 20.000 và 50.000 đồng. Anh Đoàn chưa kịp hiểu đầu cua tai nheo thế nào thì giật mình nhận ra tất cả các đồng tiền đó đều là tiền… âm phủ!

“Hóa ra là tay taxi đã lợi dụng họ là người nước ngoài và không biết tiếng Việt để lừa. Thật quá xấu hổ”, anh Đoàn nói.


_Tình trạng quá tải trầm trọng ở các khu du lịch trong những ngày cao điểm cùng với chất lượng dịch vụ yếu kém đã khiến nhiều du khách khốn đốn_
Rất nhiều khách du lịch cảm thấy bị lừa sau khi đến địa danh du lịch, bởi thực tế của khu du lịch khác hẳn với những gì mà doanh nghiệp quảng cáo từ trước.

Dịp 2/9/2007, một đoàn du khách của một công ty từ Hà Nội lên khu du lịch sinh thái A.S (nằm giữa Xuân Mai và Sơn Tây) đã ngậm đắng nuốt cay vì bảo vệ không cho mang bất cứ thứ gì vào.

Vậy là bao nhiêu đồ ăn chuẩn bị từ trước đành vứt lại trên xe. Du khách “đấu tranh” mãi bảo vệ mới cho mang nước lọc vào.

Chưa hết, du khách trước khi vào khu resort này phải nộp tiền vé ngay tại cửa với mức 30.000 đồng/người lớn, 25.000 đồng/trẻ em. Tuy nhiên, điều đáng nói là vé này không phải là vé vào mà là … vé bơi! Nếu không bơi, vẫn phải nộp tiền (!?). Khách cũng không thể chuyển vé cho người khác vì bảo vệ cho rằng như thế là vé sẽ không còn hợp lệ!

“Đoàn chúng tôi quá bức xúc vì những lời quảng cáo hoa mỹ của họ trước đây không đúng được 1% trên thực tế. Tất cả đều cảm thấy như bị lừa, nhưng chẳng nhẽ lại quay về giữa chừng? Vậy là ai cũng đều bấm bụng bảo nhau chấp nhận cái quy định “dở hơi” kia để chuyến đi được vui vẻ”, chị Mai, một thành viên trong đoàn cho biết.

Theo phản ánh của các khách du lịch, trong dịp 2/9 các năm trước đây, các dịch vụ vui chơi cũng quá tải trầm trọng vì khách đột ngột đổ về với lượng lớn. Đây chính là điều kiện để các dịch vụ tại khu du lịch được dịp đẩy giá lên trời, tha hồ chặt chém và để lại trong lòng du khách những nỗi ấm ức không thể giải tỏa.

“Năm nay, chúng tôi quyết định sẽ đi du lịch nước ngoài. Ở ngay các nước Châu Á đây thôi, như Singapore, Malaysia chẳng hạn, họ làm du lịch quá chuyên nghiệp...”, anh Đoàn nói.

----------


## quangcao

Đây là cách làm ăn chung của người dân VN thiếu tính chuyên nghiệp

----------

